# Cold nose dawg



## peanutman04 (Mar 4, 2012)

this is a slick hawg!


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Mar 4, 2012)

If the rain would have held off for 1 more hour we would have jumped this hog but he's gonna be caught by next weekend


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 4, 2012)

hey find and catch, i want the head if yall get him. i want to try and do a scull mount on him.


----------



## FIND and CATCH (Mar 4, 2012)

You can have the whole thing I just wanna see him caught


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 4, 2012)

why is he so mainge lookin? i thought it was mud the first few times i had pics of him, but i don't know now.


----------



## gcpatt (Mar 4, 2012)

Probly scars from fighting, I wish the rain would have held off.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 4, 2012)

check out the scars on him where his hams meet his pork chops. i think he's  been shot. dang deer hunters!


----------



## benosmose (Mar 5, 2012)

He aint the only one with a mouthful of teeth is he Hope you get him


----------



## buddylee (Mar 5, 2012)

He looks to be an older boar. Probably had a few good fights over sows and food.


----------



## stoney (Mar 5, 2012)

Thats a good looking boar. Hope you catch him.


----------



## tnhunter80 (Mar 5, 2012)

good old boar! that blue dog should have been able to take his track!


----------



## gcpatt (Mar 6, 2012)

He did till the rain started we put on the track a few hundred yards from there.


----------



## floridahogdoghunter (Mar 8, 2012)

nice hog how big would you guess he is


----------



## tnhunter80 (Mar 8, 2012)

know all to well how rain can foul things up. got a walker who can take a fairly cold track but when it starts raining the track out as soon as its made might as well go in and get him and my old plott because they aren't going to give up.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 10, 2012)

he put the slip on us again this am! we got 6 of kin folk though!


----------



## tnhunter80 (Mar 11, 2012)

them smart old boars will do that. comgrats on the 6 sure beats none at all


----------



## gcpatt (Mar 11, 2012)

He will slip up one day and not be with the group.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 11, 2012)

gcpatt said:


> He will slip up one day and not be with the group.



there was some more out there this am. we tried to call find and catch but he must have been laid up. blue shot one of them.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 14, 2012)

he's back in there! we got to catch this joker i'm tired of feeding him.


----------



## heat (Mar 15, 2012)

I got a couple of ol hounds that probable could trail him up....when u want me to b there?


----------



## tnhunter80 (Mar 15, 2012)

i'll bring mine down and give it a try! heck a few of us get together they no way he can live through it lol


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 15, 2012)

we done put some of the best dogs and dog handlers in the state of ga on him and ain't got him yet! i would have got him last weekend if gcpatt hadn't put me in the wrong place!


----------



## jaredbeecher (Mar 16, 2012)

peanutman04 said:


> i would have got him last weekend if gcpatt hadn't put me in the wrong place!


----------



## sghoghunter (Mar 16, 2012)

What ya mean the wrong place peanut man,you wasnt gonna shoot him was you?


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 19, 2012)

good dog! but i don't know about the handler though?


----------



## gcpatt (Mar 19, 2012)

Come on now, I was the only one to even make it on time. Y couldn't he have been there at that time Saturday nite instead of rite after dark.


----------



## Forrest77 (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm beginning to think that hogs got his own camera hidden, and is sittin back showin his buds pics of you. Lol   Keep at em, he's bound to slip up! Good luck.


----------



## grouper throat (Mar 26, 2012)

7 hr track should be jumped fairly easy in that temp. Y'all need some of these north florida deer dog bloodlines? Lol Jk hope y'all get that sucker. Some of the wise animals seem to appear on camera and just disappear after that.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Mar 27, 2012)

he's got lice


----------



## arrendale8105 (Mar 27, 2012)

I've never seen a hog without lice.


----------



## peanutman04 (Mar 29, 2012)

still kickin!


----------



## baydog (Mar 29, 2012)

He will screw up one day and we will get him but we may pay for it when we do.


----------



## peanutman04 (Aug 17, 2012)

they finally got him!


----------



## 2-shot (Aug 17, 2012)

Congrats, did he work on those dogs pretty good


----------



## grouper throat (Aug 21, 2012)

Good job! Another one bites the dust..


----------

